# Routing With Electric Fence Wire



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi guys,
As I read through some of the routing threads, there is much discussion over what to use for the rails. I have read about using electric fence wire, but was never able to find any until today. I saw a roll of 17 ga. wire (250 ft.). It was made from aluminum, which it stated was 4x better at carrying electricity than steel. Of course, that means no rusting and no magnetic downforce.
Does anyone use electric fence wire? 17 ga.? Aluminum?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Christoph73 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hello Joe,

Do not use Aluminum wire...you will have trouble with the oxidation of the wire...if you want a non magnetic track use brass, copper or nickel silver wire.

Greetings,

Christoph


----------



## TurnNBurn (Mar 13, 2007)

Grand, never heard of using electric fence wire or any aluminum wire.

I have heard of using the black rebar wire (for non mag applications)

Tomy-style rail, I thought you could by from Brad (Brad's Tracks), maybe Wizzard, and perhaps right from a formed wire mfr. I used to have a mfr and actual wire description from a topic long ago on another slot forum - but have long since forgotten it. The company, Radcliffe Wire, seems to ring a bell but the wire (flat, I think) and its description - I know I forgot.

Perhaps others may remember and post it.

Steve


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Let alone the aluminum would scratch, dent, and wear much easier and faster.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh well, so much for that. Scratch aluminum fence wire.

Next!

Joe


----------

